# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  articles!

## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Sin art

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre



----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Es muy posible. Pero la he buscado en la RAE, el diccionario normativo del espa

----------


## basurero

Quer

----------


## Vespre

Ya es muy dif

----------


## uno

I've never heard that word before either.

----------

